# Hoss Furnaces



## broom jumper (Nov 16, 2011)

Newbie Question,

Does anybody have any experience with the HOSS line of OWB, also known as "Tennessee Outdoor Furnace". Pretty impressive to look at and was wondering about service and performance. 

Tennessee Outdoor Furnace 

I could be interested in the 300HE
•300 gallons of water
•63"W x 75" L x 93" H
•Dry weight 2840/3010 HE Model
•38" x 26" solid 3/4" grate in 3 sections for easy removal
•Large 33" door
•octagonal firebox 36.5" x 40" deep

Thanks,

Broom Jumper


----------



## blackdogon57 (Mar 24, 2012)

A second hx on a 300 gallon system shouldn't burn much more wood. I run 5 heat zones and 2 hot water heaters on my 400 gallon cb6048. With the mild winter this year it doesn't take much wood to keep things going.


----------



## ch4man (Mar 25, 2012)

broom jumper said:


> Newbie Question,
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with the HOSS line of OWB, also known as "Tennessee Outdoor Furnace". Pretty impressive to look at and was wondering about service and performance.
> 
> ...



I too liked the looks of the Hoss line of OWB, I just didnt find these prior to ordering mine (Ozark Biomass). These seem to be well made , with durable well thought out design. I do have an aquaintance that has had one for one heating season and he really has been pleased with it. I am not sure which model he has though. I would look hard at one of these if I were looking for one now simply because I am so close to where they are mfg. and they do look like a good unit.


----------



## THE PLUMMER (Mar 25, 2012)

It doesn't say how long they have been in business anywhere on their site. That would be the first warning, since there are sooo many poping up on the market and going out of business. It appears they manufacturer their own OWB's yet they are using a design that is far from good. 1/2" steel ????? really they must not like heat transfer too much and no where does it state what kind of steel.....boiler-plate-mild??? There are currently no pictures of the design or anything other than a picture of the whole unit sitting in the yard. I would like to see more of the interior design and other features. Maybe a stated warranty.
On 300 gallons you could have 5 HX work, but if it takes soo much heat to heat up the thick 1/2" steel more will go up the chimney than into the water.


----------



## THE PLUMMER (Mar 25, 2012)

with soo many options out there, I still can't see why anyone would still not go with a proven company. There are so many horror stories of customers left hanging and very poor quality units being built. yet the same big names always come up with very good reviews and some from decades of use. Central, portage & main to name a couple that always have happy customers. Why don't some of these newbie companies copy designs from these units. Yet they keep finding way to make junk. It gives the market a bad name. I would hate to spend all that money and watch a flame coming out of the chimney. Yet right on there site it says, " famous for their no smoke burn" . I guess all flame means no smoke... Just a liability waiting to happen.


----------



## M Studer (Jun 24, 2014)

Just to give something more recent on the Hoss stoves. I purchased one this winter due to the inefficiency, dependability and lack of service on my OWB. I purchased the 300 SF and could not be happier with it. Of course this is based off my experience with the previous stove. My wood consumption was cut by over half and I am getting 12-14 hours of burn time on 6-8 pieces of split wood. I burn cherry, beech, white ash, and maple mostly and it doesn't seem to change noticeably. I like that the air induction is not direct on to the fire like some models that have the blower on the door. We had -20 degree weather in MI this year and the stove only ran 15 minutes tops when it called for heat. I also like the reserve water tank on the unit to ensure there is no air pocket in the main water chamber as this has caused corrosion on other units I have looked in to. If there was a perfect stove out there, we would all find some way to screw it up. For me, for the price, the efficiency and ease of operation, I am very happy with the stove. Remember, all the big names were start ups at one time.


----------



## Huan (Jan 12, 2016)

We have the 300 SF as well and its been great... We heat our water and the heat comes into the house via the radiator... We can control what temp it is and i have to say... Its been damn nice having free hotwater and a controled heat .... Love it.. I traveled to the manufacturing place in Shelbyville, TN, they are extremely knowledgeable of their products and the employees in the back that helped load the unit on the trailor actually have solid pride in their work. They will talk you through every single thing to get you started.. I seen some models that were not finished yet and they where built like a brick **** house.. You can buy their prewrapped and protected piping to go from the stove to the house, then you can go to lowes or wherever to buy more 1 inch pex, the insulated pipe covers and if you want to really insulate the heck out of it, get some of that foil insulation that looks like foil with bubble wrap... Do a spiral wrap on the pipes and it will reduce the heat loss to almost nothing... 

I think we are going to get another unit for my uncle but this time we are gonna try the 300 HE model.. It should be even more efficient.. I love the huge doors on these stoves, and that you can pretty much burn whatever you have... Doesn't have to be seasoned out completely nor dry... I mean that all helps produce more heat etc but if your in a pinch or just have some junk wood laying around, by all means toss it in!

I do wish they would make some install videos though.. It would be good to have something for folks not experienced with the systems....


----------



## TN_Land (Sep 6, 2017)

Huan said:


> We have the 300 SF as well and its been great... We heat our water and the heat comes into the house via the radiator... We can control what temp it is and i have to say... Its been damn nice having free hotwater and a controled heat .... Love it.. I traveled to the manufacturing place in Shelbyville, TN, they are extremely knowledgeable of their products and the employees in the back that helped load the unit on the trailor actually have solid pride in their work. They will talk you through every single thing to get you started.. I seen some models that were not finished yet and they where built like a brick **** house.. You can buy their prewrapped and protected piping to go from the stove to the house, then you can go to lowes or wherever to buy more 1 inch pex, the insulated pipe covers and if you want to really insulate the heck out of it, get some of that foil insulation that looks like foil with bubble wrap... Do a spiral wrap on the pipes and it will reduce the heat loss to almost nothing...
> 
> I think we are going to get another unit for my uncle but this time we are gonna try the 300 HE model.. It should be even more efficient.. I love the huge doors on these stoves, and that you can pretty much burn whatever you have... Doesn't have to be seasoned out completely nor dry... I mean that all helps produce more heat etc but if your in a pinch or just have some junk wood laying around, by all means toss it in!
> 
> I do wish they would make some install videos though.. It would be good to have something for folks not experienced with the systems....




Are you still happy with your HOSS unit? Considering buying one.


----------



## Erik B (Sep 6, 2017)

@TN_Land Welcome to the site. Lots of good info from many sources. We love pics of saws, wood piles and wood burning units.


----------



## cheeseman (Aug 15, 2018)

broom jumper said:


> Newbie Question,
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with the HOSS line of OWB, also known as "Tennessee Outdoor Furnace". Pretty impressive to look at and was wondering about service and performance.
> 
> ...



My wife and I purchased a HOSS 400 HE in August of 2013. We were told it would be ready by the end of October just in time for the up coming winter is Southwest Michigan. We thought 10 weeks would be plenty of time to build a stove. After numerous reassurances from the factory that it was being built it was finally built / finished on 12-14-13 (The date is welded inside the fire box). We didn't receive it until the end of January. It was finally hooked up and fired up on February 4, 2014. 6 weeks later we had our 1st leak in the weld around 1 of the gasifier intakes. We have had 4 more leaks because of faulty welds on the gasifier port corners located toward the center of the firebox. If they were located in the corners towards the firebox walls they would be unfixable. A welder couldn't fit in there (not wide enough). Terry York the CEO / Owner and Amber Mckee (customer service director) won't return calls or texts in a timely manner (sometimes weeks, even months go by). It's a fight to get any warranty work covered what so ever. When you spend around $10,000 on a stove you expect it to function properly and be supported by decent customer service. 

Terrible buying experience! Terrible customer service! Poor craftmanship! TAKE your MONEY else WHERE!!!!


----------



## cheeseman (Aug 15, 2018)

My wife and I purchased a HOSS 400 HE in August of 2013. We were told it would be ready by the end of October just in time for the up coming winter is Southwest Michigan. We thought 10 weeks would be plenty of time to build a stove. After numerous reassurances from the factory that it was being built it was finally built / finished on 12-14-13 (The date is welded inside the fire box). We didn't receive it until the end of January. It was finally hooked up and fired up on February 4, 2014. 6 weeks later we had our 1st leak in the weld around 1 of the gasifier intakes. We have had 4 more leaks because of faulty welds on the gasifier port corners located toward the center of the firebox. If they were located in the corners towards the firebox walls they would be unfixable. A welder couldn't fit in there (not wide enough). Terry York the CEO / Owner and Amber Mckee (customer service director) won't return calls or texts in a timely manner (sometimes weeks, even months go by). It's a fight to get any warranty work covered what so ever. When you spend around $10,000 on a stove you expect it to function properly and be supported by decent customer service. 

Terrible buying experience! Terrible customer service! Poor craftmanship! TAKE your MONEY else WHERE!!!!


----------

